# Arthritis: What to do for relief?



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Arthritis SUCKS! :madmax:

I have osteoarthritis and it's slowly consuming my body. Cold Winter weather makes it worse. Heat makes it feel better. Looking for treatment suggestions (over my entire body, not area specific) instead of NSAIDS, which upset my tummy. 

Share your experiences and advice please.

Legal disclosure: If a thread like this already exists here, then I guess I have Skimitis, too.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Core strength to help hold joints in line.....

Voltaran Gel before and after....also reduces further damage to joints and avoids GI tract.

Insulate legs and arms...leave torso under insulated to control heat....(carry second layer).

Ice down after exercise...including jumping in cold river at the end of a hot ride.

Warm up slowly.

Improve technique to off load joints.

Wear well supported shoes and well padded gloves.

Check out physiotherapist...to get exercises to prevent over compensation...and inactive muscle groups.

Stretch to control over compensation.

Just a few to pick from


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Turmeric helps. Google it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you tried any joint supplements? ...Um, that's not supplementing your treatment with a joint, although that might help too.

I hear lots of good things about Glucosamine.


----------



## harvpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I have to second the voltaran gel
PharmacyMix Mexoryl SX, Mexoryl XL, Anthelios Sunscreens, La Roche Posay, Hydroquinone Cream, Lakota, Thorne Research, Green Cream, Retinol Cream, MaMa Lotion, Anti Aging Skin Care: Buy Voltaren Gel (Emulgel) Diclofenac Gel Online From Canada at Phar
Works for me, I also use MSM/glucosamine/chondroiten supplement.
Use a brand name such as Schiff


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was just reading an article last night in Outside Magazine about surviving hypothermia but in the article it mentioned that a Japanese doctor has treated arthritis patients by putting them in an extreme cold chamber of some sort. I can't remember why it supposedly worked so I'm not much help. Sorry....


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I find a lot of relief in the hot tub. I'll soak for a long time and then do a stretching regimen! I like to share the tub with about 5 naked women. No dudes in the tub, naked or not! My wife won't allow that anymore and my soreness is not the better off for it. 
My opinion is that at my age the enemy is inflammation. I try to control it with Ibuprofen, heat and pressure if possible. 
I did just read a piece on Google news a day ago or so that they are testing an over the counter anti-inflammatory drug for cancer avoidance. This particular drug is commonly recommended for inflammation relief. I had never heard of it. If I can find the name I'll put it on this forum. 
I did do a fairly long stint with Glucosamine a few years ago on the advice of my dad. I have to admit, I felt pretty damn good. I had read some conflicting information about it's efficacy and lazily quit taking it when the bottle ran out. I might give that another shot. 
Most of the pains I feel, I pretty much earned, so I can't ***** too much about them. I do think arthritis is a condition that really saps you! and you didn't earn it. I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have really bad arthritis in my hands, especially my thumbs.
Changing my diet made a huge impact. At the suggestion of my chiropractor, I eliminated wheat because most wheat is an inflammatory. Nothing to do with gluten**, just inflammation. I went two months wheat free, and then had a cinnamon roll and a beer on a ski day. I could watch the inflammation come back into my thumbs within hours. That was the final end of wheat for me. 

I've also cut way back on all sugars, even "natural" ones. So, no wheat, no sugar, plus calcium, D3, Fish Oil and tumeric. No dairy for digestive and inflammation reasons. I feel pretty darn good - skied powder all morning and then went over to the nordic area for a few miles of skating.

**I hate being lumped in with all the glutards but whatever.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Voltaran gel is very intriguing. Unfortunate that it is 94% less than effective than the oral version. I prefer to avoid pills, so am always on the lookout for a "miracle" gel or cream.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

formica said:


> I have really bad arthritis in my hands, especially my thumbs.
> Changing my diet made a huge impact. At the suggestion of my chiropractor, I eliminated wheat because most wheat is an inflammatory. Nothing to do with gluten**, just inflammation. I went two months wheat free, and then had a cinnamon roll and a beer on a ski day. I could watch the inflammation come back into my thumbs within hours. That was the final end of wheat for me.
> 
> I've also cut way back on all sugars, even "natural" ones. So, no wheat, no sugar, plus calcium, D3, Fish Oil and tumeric. No dairy for digestive reasons. I feel pretty darn good - skied powder all morning and then went over to the nordic area for a few miles of skating.
> ...


I believe Formica to be correct, here. My son has Behcets, which is potentially deadly if not caught in time. It's an inflammatory, auto-immune "disease". He was first prescribed Prednisone in large doses to get it under control and then smaller doses of Pred. to keep it under control. He then started reading and decided to try going wheat free. If he is dilligent about it, he can stay off of Prednisone for the win!


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Capsaicin (Topical Route) Description and Brand Names - Mayo Clinic

Your local grocery or drug store likely has it. It seems expensive ($20/tube) but you use a match head size at a time. Exercise will increase it's potency.

Wash your hands after application and before peeing, touching your eyes, rubbing your road rash. Trust me on these


----------



## rhale (Aug 15, 2010)

As a Chiropractor I see patient try just about everything for Arthritis. Most commonly I get good feedback from what Formica said above (reduce inflammatory dietary factors - Wheat, Sugar and Dairy), Boswellia also gets good results, Capsaicin, High doses of Omega 3's (3000mg+) acts as an anti-inflammatory also.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

x2 (3 or 4 now?) on what Formica said. I think it's pretty well-established now that sugar and a lot of our processed wheat is inflammatory. Avoid added sugar. Try the joint capsule formulas if you'd like. Couldn't hurt. I found one that worked well for me. Key ingredient was Type II collagen. For me, the Chondroiton/Glucosamine/MSM formulas were less effective.

I also second fish oil and turmeric as these are well-known for being anti-inflammatory. Buy quality supplements, though. Don't take anything that might have Mercury in it.

As a last note, I'll add that a relative of mine vouches for an old folk remedy of Gin-soaked golden raisins. I might have to try it!


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

65 yr old guy. Road moto and bike since 13 yrs old, I have plenty of arthritis. If you google the issues you have you can find plenty of stretchs for your symtems. I am retired so I stretch 2x a day. The youtube vids on stretching will really help. Find physical therapist on youtube that seem legit and get with the program. I also take 2 table spoons of concentrated tart cherry juice every day incl 2000 IU of Omega3. I had a script for Voltaren jell but that stuff is really gnarly to your organs. That is why they give you a measuring stick with the script. In the winter it is worse for me. Arm & knee warmers under my reg. winter gear. Stretch again after your ride, and then a few oz. of Vod or Scotch doesn't hurt either. Don't depend on drugs (booze incl) to solve your issues. Keep exercising and stretching to stay loose and fit. Sorry for the long post. good luck!


----------



## nightvisionmiami (Dec 29, 2014)

I use Voltaren gel for my lower back and knees. So definitely something you could try and see if it helps. You can use it about 4 times a day.

I also use KT Tape on my knees.

These are temporary relief. Definitely you have to stretch and warm up before you go on your ride. You can strengthen your muscles (Core muscles very important) to relief some of the load from your joints. Stretch and ice after your ride will help a lot.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Have you tried any joint supplements? ...Um, that's not supplementing your treatment with a joint, although that might help too.
> 
> I hear lots of good things about Glucosamine.


Glucosamine upsets my stomach. I used to use MSM as a joint lubricant. Maybe I will go back to taking it.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

milliesand said:


> Capsaicin (Topical Route) Description and Brand Names - Mayo Clinic
> 
> Your local grocery or drug store likely has it. It seems expensive ($20/tube) but you use a match head size at a time. Exercise will increase it's potency.
> 
> Wash your hands after application and before peeing, touching your eyes, rubbing your road rash. Trust me on these


I have tried that stuff. You're dead right about using a tiny amount. Even the tiniest I could use just about lit my knee on fire.

So does the perceived heat just feel kind of good, or does it get inside and do something special?


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Capsaicin is an analgesic when applied topically, for the temporary relief of minor aches and pains of muscles and joints associated with arthritis, backache, strains and sprains.

Above summarized from the Wiki article


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to suffer from gout. No longer. Gout is a form of arthritis. In my case, it was a result of taking a diuretic for blood pressure. Once I got off the diuretic, I never developed gout again, even if I eat or drink the things most associated with inducing gout. Until I got off the diuretic, whenever I had an attack, I would drink a 1/2 quart of black cherry juice. Within 5-6 hours, my gout was gone. Studies have shown that it is effective against gout and can assist those suffering from osteoarthritis. How Cherries Help Fight Arthritis - Living With Arthritis. I will warn you in advance that drinking too much will give you incredible amounts of gas, and may cause diarrhea. Black cherry/tart cherry capsules may also help.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Regarding inflammation, some may also benefit from raw ginger. My left knee has felt sore the last few years from cycling uphill, both mtb/road.

After a ride in the summer, my post ride drink would be 100% fruit juice, raw ginger and a 1/2 squeezed lemon in a blender. I'd throw in other things as well from time to time like protein powder, flax...

For me the ginger takes ~24hrs to kick in and It would be best at least 3x a week.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

For me it's no drinking. Alcohol will flare me up in no time. 
I can eat wheat, but no booze.
It doesn't take much to affect me either, just one shot or one beer will do it overnight.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been researching this topic for over 5 years now.

What works for me:
No alcohol
No overeating or eating less than 3h before sleep
Have been paleo for almost 4 years, which means no grains, legumes...
Very little deary, only high quality grass fed butter or ghee, occasionally some raw milk, goat preferably.
High quality fat (lard, duck fat, coconut, macadamia oil) and organic grass fed meet.
Organic grass fed eggs, speringly raw honey.

Ginger, Turmeric, Curcumin, MSM, Collagen, vit. D3, K2, Alpha Lipoic Acid, omega oils (krill or fish), probiotics (pills or fermented food, mostly cabbage)
Raw cacao, Salmon.

Intermittent fasting. I usually don't eat before 11-12am and after 6pm.

Drink fermented drinks, like kombutcha. Lots of tea with ginger, cats and devils claw, turmeric...

Juicing only vegetables. Ginger, celery, cucumber, beats, are highly anti-inflammatory.
Avoid nightshades, potatoes.
Sweet potatoes are ok. Avoid Yams.

Cruciferous vegetables are also highly anti-inflammatory. I eat cauliflower at least once a week as a side dish supplement.

Avoid sugar, fructose most importantly. Try to limit the sugar intake to 15-25g/day, including from fruit. The lower, the better. Berries are usually low on sugar.

Do not mix many different foods.

Sleep is very important. Dont eat before you go to sleep, body needs the nighttime for regeneration. You would have more inflammation if the body needs to use the resources to digest food instead of rebuilding. 
Sleep in total darkness, no electronics in the bedroom. Do not overheat the place. Do not use computer, cell or any device with a screen at least 1h before you go to sleep.
If you have trouble sleeping, try air out the bedroom, check out himalayan salt lamps, melatonin supplements, weed... 

And the most important. Mountainbiking. As long and often as you can manage.

Stretching, yoga, self massage (use rollers), meditation, all very good in managing inflammation.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm 57 and don't have arthritis but I did hurt both my knees bad this fall in the gym. My mistake, got too cocky😄. As I was in the middle of cx season I decided to keep racing and look for a supplement to help them heal faster between races. I settled on a product by Purica called Recovery Extra Strenght. After reading the reviews I said holy crap I better get on this. It was developed for horses with arthritis and was so successful they made some for us humans. Any how my knees are great now and I'm still taking it daily. 

Have a look it's worth the read, lots of stories of athletes recovering from all kinds of injuries etc. Cheers


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

PS. I prefer the powder over the pills. I have a bottle of each and use the pills if I don't want to take the time to mix powder in water.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

formica said:


> I have really bad arthritis in my hands, especially my thumbs.
> Changing my diet made a huge impact. At the suggestion of my chiropractor, I eliminated wheat because most wheat is an inflammatory. Nothing to do with gluten**, just inflammation. I went two months wheat free, and then had a cinnamon roll and a beer on a ski day. I could watch the inflammation come back into my thumbs within hours. That was the final end of wheat for me.
> 
> I've also cut way back on all sugars, even "natural" ones. So, no wheat, no sugar, plus calcium, D3, Fish Oil and tumeric. No dairy for digestive and inflammation reasons. I feel pretty darn good - skied powder all morning and then went over to the nordic area for a few miles of skating.
> ...


I back this response,, plays out just like what my chiropractor said word for word


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

Applied Nutraceuticals Osteosport
There is nothing better


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

All the talk of glucosamine condroitin is so much pucky. This supplement has been tested in double blind tests like a number of other supplements (like mugwort, echinacia, etc) and, like those other supplements, offered no benefits beyond chance. The supplement industry relies on testimonials to sell its products. Double blind testing is a much better indicator of efficacy and most supplements fail those standards in spite of what others may insist.

There is only one line of drugs that treats arthritis reliably by reducing pain and reducing inflammation. Those drugs are the NSAIDs and the most effective of the NSAIDs is naproxyn. Like asprin, ibuprofen, relafen, etc, naproxyn promotes bleeding in the digestive track along with benefits. 

When my hip or knee gets angry, I take naproxyn; I take two the first night, one a day afterwards. I cannot take naproxyn for more than about 10 to 14 days before I start to feel like I've been punched in the gut and have to stop but that is usually enough to cool my hip or knee.

My feet hurt badly every night also due to a peripheral neuropathy. This is not damage due to injury like my knee and hip but is nerve pain. NSAIDs do not address this pain at all. There are prescription meds that address it but they have unacceptable mental side effects that would leave me rapidly divorced - I'm that bad when taking them. So, I take high CBD cannabis in brownies in the evening and gain enough pain relief to live with my feet. There are a number of drugs based on CBD coming down the FDA pike to address nerve pain that might be better.

I've also found that I have less pain if I work through the arthritis and keep working at a high level. However, when my hip is really pissed off, I can't do that level of work.

Getting old sucks but beats dying young.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's never too late to make a shift in diet. Here's a recent study with positive results that supports a more plant based diet to ease osteoarthritis symptoms. The new research shows that fiber intake-not animal products-is key to bone health.



> A study conducted by scientists at Tufts University and released earlier this month in scientific publication British Medical Journal found that high fiber intake in US adults dramatically reduced the incidence of knee osteoarthritis and the worsening of pain for patients already afflicted by the disease. Researchers examined data about 4,796 participants in the Osteoarthritis Initiative (OA) and 1,268 participants in the Framingham Offspring Osteoarthritis Study (FOOS) to determine how fiber intake affected the incidence of knee osteoarthritis.
> 
> Researchers found that OS and FOOS participants with the highest fiber intake reduced their risk of contracting the disease by 30 percent and 61 percent, respectively. "This is the first study to show that consuming more dietary fiber is related to lower risk of painful knee osteoarthritis," the study's lead author Zhaoli Dai, MD said. "Changing diets by increasing intake of dietary fiber seems to be one of the most economic ways to reduce the risk of knee osteoarthritis." While animal products do not contain fiber, all plant-based foods such as fruit, vegetables, and grains are high in the essential nutrient. Mounting research has found that those who consume a plant-based diet are less susceptible to diseases such as type 2 diabetes, certain cancers, and heart disease.


Original Study: Dietary intake of fibre and risk of knee osteoarthritis in two US prospective cohorts | Annals of the Rheumatic Diseases

Sauce:Plant-Based Diets Ease Osteoporosis Symptoms


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Thanks!

I get some flower that is 10% CBA, 5% THC (Ecto Cooler), that is about as effective as an nsaid for me. Took VA prescription nsaid's (Etodolac) for 10+ years, decided it was time to quit that before I got worse problems.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

@cyclicious: I love foods full of fiber (whole grains, nuts, fruits), but the volume of gas that this produces is really tough to manage in a socially-acceptable way. Just saying.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

I take Vimovo when needed. Its a NSAID and gut meds wrapped into 1.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> I have really bad arthritis in my hands, especially my thumbs.
> Changing my diet made a huge impact. At the suggestion of my chiropractor, I eliminated wheat because most wheat is an inflammatory. Nothing to do with gluten**, just inflammation. I went two months wheat free, and then had a cinnamon roll and a beer on a ski day. I could watch the inflammation come back into my thumbs within hours. That was the final end of wheat for me.
> 
> I've also cut way back on all sugars, even "natural" ones. So, no wheat, no sugar, plus calcium, D3, Fish Oil and tumeric. No dairy for digestive and inflammation reasons. I feel pretty darn good - skied powder all morning and then went over to the nordic area for a few miles of skating.
> ...


I got gout and that diet helps me ....??


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

I get knee injections every 3-4 months. Also ride 5-6 days per week, either road or mountain bike, 10-12 miles. The riding helps quite a bit.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Quadriceps stength is the _sine qua non_ of knee functionality. Biking is good for quad strength. If the knee osteoarthritis is so bad that, despite good quadriceps, it hurts too much to ride, get the knees replaced. That's a life-changer.

Osteoarthritis in other joints? My solution was extremely effective...I bought a full-suspension bike.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

life behind bars said:


> Turmeric helps. Google it.


Worth repeating! I've tried all the OTC joint relief combinations and turmeric is the only thing that works for me; and by "works" I mean that it's like flipping a light switch, not a dimmer. YMMV


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Another for turmeric. I'd spend the money and get the Terry Naturally Extra Strength Curamin if you go for it. Faster and more noticeable results than the Vitamin Shoppe stuff I'm using up. My great-aunt gave me a dozen of the Terry Naturally for my stiffness and back pain, and within a day I was reading up on turmeric and shopping for it. 
She takes it instead of prescription meds for her arthritis and pain(had both a knee and hip replaced the last couple years). Just got 120ct bottles for her and my dad last week.
Was looking for a cheaper alternative with the VS brand, but it didn't work as well.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Boswellia looks interesting.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4175880/


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been using CBD oil and salve over the last year for any pain I have (be it arthritic or traumatic.) 
I use the oil more to abate the pain in my feet from peripheral neuropathy, while I use the salve for any muscle or joint pain where ever it may hurt.
The oil is miraculous as far as relieving the neuropathic pain. I still have residual numbness, but I can live with that.
The salve works for most pain, relieving the hurtfulness within minutes. Its effectiveness can last all night. Too bad the stuff is so expensive, as it is proving a reliable substitute for the many Oxy drugs out there. Plus, it is not addictive - a big plus for heavy users.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Ibuprofen. Joint injections every so often.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Another NSAID that nobody ever seems to mention and I personally had never heard of until I saw it in my Mother in Law's medicine cabinet, is Meloxicam or under it's brand name Mobec. That tiny little 15mg pill works better on my arthritis inflammation issues than any of the other NSAIDs I've tried.

I try to avoid all prescription meds; so I won't take it unless I've already tried my more natural remedies without relief.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

life behind bars said:


> Turmeric helps. Google it.


Currcumin is the active ingredient that helps. It is hard to get into the body to do its job. The most active and absorbable form is C3. 2000mg a day or 100mg a day of the injectable form (hard to come by need to know someone) works better than NSAID.

Cissus is another plant based product. Helps with pain and inflammation. Triggers the body to heal damaged tissue as well.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

The Turmeric (Curcuma longa) in Hammer Nutrition TISSUE REJUVENATOR really helps with my hand pain. I take 2 pills AM & 2 pills PM. I even give it to my 13 year old dog (in doggy form) and it helps him too.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Black Pepper helps your body absorb Currcumin. Both are great sprinkled over eggs


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

mudflap said:


> I've been using CBD oil and salve over the last year for any pain I have (be it arthritic or traumatic.)
> I use the oil more to abate the pain in my feet from peripheral neuropathy, while I use the salve for any muscle or joint pain where ever it may hurt.
> The oil is miraculous as far as relieving the neuropathic pain. I still have residual numbness, but I can live with that.
> The salve works for most pain, relieving the hurtfulness within minutes. Its effectiveness can last all night. Too bad the stuff is so expensive, as it is proving a reliable substitute for the many Oxy drugs out there. Plus, it is not addictive - a big plus for heavy users.


Where do you get the products you're using and how do you use them. Just a quick search yields an absolute ****-show of questionable info. I'm in a bad place right now at week 6 after an L4/L5 Laminectomy to defeat severe spinal stenosis that I have been seriously battling for the better part of 7-8 years. I was stellar and totally pain free for 3.5 weeks after and have been doing all the things my surgeon wanted me to be doing then all of a sudden I had tremendous set-back. Bad enough to take me from my daily, multi-segmented 4-4.5 mile walks in my 'hood everyday without much effort to just making it to the bathroom from the bedroom and barely being able to stand. I'm on steroids now. A fresh MRI shows a ****-pot of surgical site inflammation protruding the tissue into the hole in my lamina and pressing against the spinal chord. That's actually a "good thing" as it's inflammation and not a bleed like my surgeon was concerned. Steroids are awesome but not something I'm dealing with easily. I'm blasting my nutribullet with tons of dark leafy greens, turmeric, walnuts, just about anything that falls under anti-inflammatory and I'm eating accordingly. It won't be an overnight fix but I'm interested in this CBD option...and pretty much anything else towards the cause. At this point, getting on a bike again isn't looking favorable for a good long time and that's way off track from where I was. Dark times but I'm trying to rally and not f'k with my head.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

CBD cream.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Black seed oil (nigella sativa) is one of the most powerful natural anti-inflammatories known. 
Quercetin has been shown to help rebuild/thicken/strengthen the myelin sheath. There was a good study recently showing quercetin to really help in this regard with lower back issues and where nerves leave the lower spine. 

The latest I've read on CBD indicates that you need at least a percentage of THC for all the CBD compounds to be active. This symbiotic relationship makes sense as that is how it's found in nature.

I also look to rid my body of toxins when experiencing joint pain. Alpha lipoic acid (r-structure) is great here, along with vit C.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh My Sack!...for the CBD ingestible oil I use Charlottes Web - https://www.cwhemp.com/ - Everyday Advanced CBD oil. I ditched the plastic plug in the top and use a full length eye dropper in its place, and I use a half+ dropper twice a day. 
Like I said, the stuff ain't cheap, as you will see when you go to their website.
For the salve, I use a different company - CBD CLINIC™ - Professional Series - Professional Series Level 5, their most potent for pain control.
Good luck with your condition.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree with the core strength comment. 

Looking at others in same gene pool, I see the siblings and elders left who keep doing stuff even if it hurts are better off.

I’ve gone back to aspirin more than I had for some years and that seems to help and reading supports that it has other benefits.

What I call my DIY calisthenics and yoga type moves seem to be important. 

I remain inspired by my mother and mother in law’s approaches to life and their handling these problems in their late 80s. They keep going when others give up. I overheard a story about two women either side of 90 who keep using their free senior membership at health club and had a big smile when I realized it was my mom and her friend. They’re frail and one crippled by age and arthritis but nothing stops them. Ultimately I think the attitude they have is the best or all you can do.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been using the CBD clinical level4 with significant reduction in swelling, I also take ingestible, different version but will be getting Charlottes web next time because it is available locally. Avoiding sugars and inflamitory foods really helps . My mother found that nightshade plants (tomatoes and potato varieties ) really helped her, but that didn't affect my symptoms, so it is necessary to find what causes inflammation for you, and avoiding those foods.


mudflap said:


> Oh My Sack!...for the CBD ingestible oil I use Charlottes Web - https://www.cwhemp.com/ - Everyday Advanced CBD oil. I ditched the plastic plug in the top and use a full length eye dropper in its place, and I use a half+ dropper twice a day.
> Like I said, the stuff ain't cheap, as you will see when you go to their website.
> For the salve, I use a different company - CBD CLINIC™ - Professional Series - Professional Series Level 5, their most potent for pain control.
> Good luck with your condition.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Remember Glucosamine ? 
Now they know It was useless, just a money maker for some one.
Another thing I was told by an MD.
"There Is no way a pill or an oil can go into a joint and have any real effect on
cartilage or bone, because we pass that kind of thing right out of the bladder"
He added that we are just pissing out all that stuff along with 75-90% of the vitamin supplements we take. 

The simple way that keeps my arthritis at bay and keeps me feeling young:

Eat only from the perimeter of a grocery store, 
Stay out of the aisle's,
And cook your food as little as possible and eat as much raw food as you can..

The perimeter Is where you find produce, dairy, fish and meats.
The Aisle's are where you find boxes of nothing but sodium, preservatives and sugar.

When deciding on what to buy by reading Ingredients choose the one with the shortest list and remember,

when buying vitamins,
A body cannot make use of 5,000 units of c a day and large doses of b can harm you.
Your better off doing real research before buying vitamins and never listen to the clerk In a vitamin store as they know little..


----------



## Birddog1148 (Dec 23, 2017)

Not quite 50 but really close. Couple years ago I developed a "catch" in my neck that xray and my doctor confirmed was moderate arthritis. I guess demolition derby an stock car racing in my youth without A neck brace was A bad decision . A hippy friend recommended alfalfa pills. Asked if I ever saw a cow with arthritis, so I tried em and they work, no catch in my neck when I take em.

Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure cows die before they get old enough to have arthritis.



Birddog1148 said:


> Not quite 50 but really close. Couple years ago I developed a "catch" in my neck that xray and my doctor confirmed was moderate arthritis. I guess demolition derby an stock car racing in my youth without A neck brace was A bad decision . A hippy friend recommended alfalfa pills. Asked if I ever saw a cow with arthritis, so I tried em and they work, no catch in my neck when I take em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure cows die before they get old enough to have arthritis.


Yeah...but that range of motion before they become dinner. WOW!


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Osco said:


> He added that we are just pissing out all that stuff along with 75-90% of the vitamin supplements we take.
> ...
> A body cannot make use of 5,000 units of c a day and large doses of b can harm you.


Excess of water soluble vitamins should just be pissed out, right?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

dv8zen said:


> Excess of water soluble vitamins should just be pissed out, right?


You can overdose on B6 and niacin (B3), but it requires a concerted effort.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

formica said:


> I have really bad arthritis in my hands, especially my thumbs.
> Changing my diet made a huge impact. At the suggestion of my chiropractor, I eliminated wheat because most wheat is an inflammatory. Nothing to do with gluten**, just inflammation. I went two months wheat free, and then had a cinnamon roll and a beer on a ski day. I could watch the inflammation come back into my thumbs within hours. That was the final end of wheat for me.
> 
> I've also cut way back on all sugars, even "natural" ones. So, no wheat, no sugar, plus calcium, D3, Fish Oil and tumeric. No dairy for digestive and inflammation reasons. I feel pretty darn good - skied powder all morning and then went over to the nordic area for a few miles of skating.
> ...


Almost identical to what my friend is doing with his Ankylosing Spondylitis (AS) which is also a inflammatory auto-immune disease of the large joints/hips and lower back. Essentially he's gone paleo for athletes: No simple carbs. No wheat. High Omega 3 fat and has essentially cured himself.

Since then I've noticed that when I get crazy with the sugar and simple carbs (holidays), my hands and arms get really stiff and act up with arthritis.

Simple carbs and sugars also also play a big role in cardivascular disease. The inflammation in your arteries is what makes lipids and cholesterol clog and stick.


----------



## chriskoz (Nov 2, 2008)

I play ice hockey at least once a week, and have a bad hip. It actually seems to help, as does road biking. Mountain biking is a little harder but I usually take ibuprofen afterwards and try to see acupuncturist when it gets bad. These other ideas seem great.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have been taking tumeric and after several weeks I have to say it works pretty well for me, better than ibuprofen certainly. I can take a capsule in the morning with coffee and have no stomach upset from it, which is nice because I like to eat later and that was always a pain (har) waiting to take the nsaids with food. MMOV


----------

